# Poodle Mix?



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I see a westie poodle mix there. Very cute.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm thinking either westie poodle, or schnauzer poodle.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Certainly Westie something - congratulations on your new addition!


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks for your replies! She's a doll and fitting in nicely so far. 

She's got nasty feet (I had to shave out mats on all four feet on the bottom, poor thing), and they're red - yeast? Her ears are red, too, which you can see in the photo. She was being fed Purina Pro Plan by the rescuer, and God knows what before then. 

I think she was someone's pet, b/c she's not thin. She delivered puppies the day after being sprung from the pound on her very last day, so she's one very lucky lady! Maybe someone dumped her at the pound when they found out she was pregnant? Who knows!

I'm now feeding her Acana Pacifica. I've also swabbed out the undersides of her feet with apple cider vinegar. Any other suggestions?

She's getting spayed tomorrow, along with getting a rabies shot. Just when she thought she had it made...


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

She does look wonderfully relaxed! If she is part Westie, they are notorious for skin problems. It may be worth seeking out a Westie forum for more advice on that - I know my sister's little dog had very itchy skin and umpteen different treatments until a new vet finally diagnosed and resolved the problem. But that was many years ago - things should be better now!


----------



## annadee (May 15, 2012)

She looks like a westie cross bichon. For some reason something about her just screams bichon to me... She's cute!! And yes, I've also heard that the westie can have really bad allergies... as can bichons if she's part bichon... I had a friend who's bichon had really bad allergies but they were never able to fix the problem completely.


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Sigh...I must be a sucker for special needs animals. I've only had a couple of animals (including dogs and horses) that haven't had some kind of physical or mental issue... Why do they seem to find me - lol?! :ahhhhh:

I guess now it's time to start the...what's she allergic to game? I'll start with food (another LID diet, here we come!), but it could also be environmental. Her eyes and poop are fine. Her ears are clean, just pink. Her tummy's fine (would think that would be red too, if it was a grass allergy?). :confused3:


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

I see westie for sure, and either poodle or bichon. She looked like she could have a smitch of Maltese in one photo too, but it could have just been the angle. 

I wouldn't say that she has issues just yet. Tbh, her ears look fine to me. White dogs typically have very pink skin.  As far as her feet, if she had mats in the pads she was probably licking at them, since mats are uncomfortable. That would stain them red. Do her feet smell yeasty? That's what I look for is the smell.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Maddie is a doll and so is Potsie. Congratulations!


----------

